# The Championship Thread 2011-12



## Lo Siento. (May 30, 2011)

Here we are again, who's happy to be in the Fizzy Pop again! (if you're fed up of it pity poor us and Coventry who've been here for a decade!)

Predictions difficult at this stage but of the relegated teams you'd expect Birmingham and West Ham to be up there (think Blackpool's team will get picked apart in the Summer), all the play-off teams should be just as strong (unless Cardiff's owners lose interest), of the chasing pack you'd expect Leicester and Burnley to get a bit closer this time. Good to see Southampton back at this level, always liked them.

Club names / Last Year / Arrived 

Barnsley 	17th 	2006–07 	
Birmingham City 18th (PL) 2011-12 	
Blackpool 	19th (PL) 2011-12 	
Brighton & Hove Albion 1st (L1) 	2011-12 	starfish
Bristol City 15th 2007–08 	
Burnley 8th 2010–11 	
Cardiff City 4th 	2003–04 	1927
Coventry City 18th 2001–02 
Crystal Palace 20th 2005–06 RaverDrew, Stoat Boy
Derby County 19th 2008–09 
Doncaster Rovers 21st 2008–09 
Hull City 11th 2010–11 
Ipswich Town 13th 2002–03 Lo Siento.
Leeds United 7th 2010–11 butchersapron, free spirit, burnage, Kaka Tim
Leicester City 10th 2009–10 ChrisFilter, jodal, adrianIV
Middlesbrough 	12th 	2009–10 
Millwall 9th 2010–11 	
Nottingham Forest 	6th 	2008–09 	strung out
Peterborough United 	4th (L1)	2011-12 
Portsmouth 16th 	2010–11 	Balbi
Reading 	5th 	2008–09 
Southampton 	2nd (L1)  	2011-12 	
Watford 	14th 	2007–08 	
West Ham United 	20th (PL)  	2011-12 	mattie, kained&unablle, tommers

My lot, *Ipswich Town*, need a complete overhaul, but I think Paul Jewell is a good manager and might be able to get us within a shout of a playoff place at least.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 30, 2011)

Leicester to be competing for the automatics.


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2011)

Oh dear!! Fizzy Pop league!!!

Have you not been to a game for a while?


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2011)

Leeds 10th


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Leicester to be competing for the automatics.


 
Pity you for not noticing the mistake in the OP!


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 30, 2011)

1927 said:


> Oh dear!! Fizzy Pop league!!!
> 
> Have you not been to a game for a while?


 
it's always the fizzy pop!

and no... I live in foreignland  not next year though!


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2011)

1927 said:


> Pity you for not noticing the mistake in the OP!


 
Calm down.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 30, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Leeds 10th


 
reckon you could do better than that...


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> reckon you could do better than that...


 
Not unless we get that defence sorted out - old people been moved out, presumably something to follow. Hopefully Bates dies.


----------



## strung out (May 30, 2011)

donny, posh and bristol city to get relegated. forest to win the league hopefully. not really any standout certs for promotion or relegation though tbh.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 30, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Not unless we get that defence sorted out - old people been moved out, presumably something to follow. Hopefully Bates dies.


 
you lot still got Richard "psycho" Naylor there?


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2011)

Nope, just gone. Club captain. As was.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 30, 2011)

strung out said:


> donny, posh and bristol city to get relegated. forest to win the league hopefully. not really any standout certs for promotion or relegation though tbh.


 
Why Forest, out of interest? Can't see them doing anything more than their usual bottle act.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 30, 2011)

1927 said:


> Pity you for not noticing the mistake in the OP!


 
The fizzy pop thing? Shame on you for noticing it


----------



## RaverDrew (May 30, 2011)

Ipswich, Burnley and Leicester will win promotion.

I'll be happy with a top half finish for Palace.


----------



## starfish (May 30, 2011)

Id settle for midtable for the Seagulls.


----------



## strung out (May 30, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Why Forest, out of interest? Can't see them doing anything more than their usual bottle act.


 
they probably will bottle it, but i prefer them to any of the other teams in the league. brum will most likely walk it though.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 30, 2011)

strung out said:


> brum will most likely walk it though.


 
I wouldn't count on it, ageing squad, high wages, and rumours of financial problems. Brum have a lot of rebuilding to do.

This year's Championship will be very tough imo.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 30, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> *Ipswich*, Burnley and Leicester will win promotion.
> 
> I'll be happy with a top half finish for Palace.


 
what makes you think that?


----------



## RaverDrew (May 30, 2011)

Jewell is a very good manager, knows exactly how and what you need to get out of this league. He's inherited a squad with a fair few talented players, and has had half a season to assess who needs to stay and who needs to go. He will make some very shrewd signings over the summer (Keith Treacy deal looks done and dusted for instance) Ipswich will be a force next season, mark my words. If they get off to a flying start then I can't see any other teams catching them.


----------



## free spirit (May 30, 2011)

Leeds - hard to tell on the predictions front as it looks like we're losing much of the spine of the team (Johnson almost certainly, and Kilkenny's listed on the leeds site as probably leaving), and we had a load of loan players, plus had quite a few that we'd loaned out, so fuck knows what the team's going to end up looking like come next season.

I'm hoping we'll at least go one better than this season and get into the play offs, but not counting any chickens.


----------



## 1927 (May 30, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> The fizzy pop thing? Shame on you for noticing it


 
Shame on me for actually knowing who sponsors the league we play in! Just cos I actually go to games every week.


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 31, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I'll be happy with a top half finish for Palace.



I will be happy with us just staying up. Still not convinced that our ownership and management are really facing up the reality of the situation we are in. This recent signing of Glenn Murray from Brighton recently makes me feel very wary. He has form for being a moody git who is not really a team player and I am not convinced he is a player we can take a risk on. Yes he can score goals but I am not convinced that he will give 100% when we are in the merde.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2011)

1927 said:


> Shame on me for actually knowing who sponsors the league we play in! Just cos I actually go to games every week.


 
Who gives a fuck who the latest corporate sponsor is? Shame on you for caring. 

If I lived near Leicester I'd still be a season ticket holder. As it is I have to try and get to the London games with the occasional home game.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 31, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Jewell is a very good manager, knows exactly how and what you need to get out of this league. He's inherited a squad with a fair few talented players, and has had half a season to assess who needs to stay and who needs to go. He will make some very shrewd signings over the summer (Keith Treacy deal looks done and dusted for instance) Ipswich will be a force next season, mark my words. If they get off to a flying start then I can't see any other teams catching them.


 
I feel the same about Jewell, but I'm not sure if one summer is long enough to sort out the playing staff. Norris and MacAuley have already gone (our captain and our best defender respectively). We've currently only got half a team - none of the full backs or centre midfielders are up to scratch, and we're short a central defender and a striker.


----------



## mattie (May 31, 2011)

West Ham will get Big Fat Sam in and bore the shit out of everyone.

The Daves will still be amusing though.  Of sorts.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 31, 2011)

mattie said:


> West Ham will get Big Fat Sam in and bore the shit out of everyone.
> 
> The Daves will still be amusing though.  Of sorts.


 
are your lot going to be financially stable, or is there a plausible chance of administration?


----------



## burnage (May 31, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Hopefully Bates dies.


yup - I think we've done as well as we can do while being run on a shoestring and so dependent on home grown players, free transfers, trialists and loanees. we need some serious investment to build on the progress we've made over the last 2 seasons, but that's not gonna happen with uncle Ken at the controls....


----------



## Balbi (May 31, 2011)

Portsmouth - 16th or thereabouts. Continuing financial fuckery from our Icarus phase, potential takeover but nothing great.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 1, 2011)

approximate top bit guess:

 Leicester City 10th 2009–10 ChrisFilter
Reading     5th     2008–09 
West Ham United     20th (PL)      2011-12     mattie, bluestreak
Birmingham City 18th (PL) 2011-12     
Burnley 8th 2010–11     
Southampton     2nd (L1)      2011-12     
Hull City 11th 2010–11 
Leeds United 7th 2010–11 butchersapron, free spirit    
Nottingham Forest     6th     2008–09     strung out

approximate bottom bit guess:

Derby County 19th 2008–09 
Doncaster Rovers 21st 2008–09 
Peterborough United     4th (L1)    2011-12 

mid table obscurity guess, in no particular order:

Barnsley     17th     2006–07     
Blackpool     19th (PL) 2011-12     
Brighton & Hove Albion 1st (L1)     2011-12     starfish
Bristol City 15th 2007–08     
Cardiff City 4th     2003–04     1927
Coventry City 18th 2001–02 
Crystal Palace 20th 2005–06 RaverDrew, Stoat Boy
Ipswich Town 13th 2002–03 Lo Siento.
Middlesbrough     12th     2009–10 
Millwall 9th 2010–11     
Portsmouth 16th     2010–11     
Watford     14th     2007–08


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## kained&able (Jun 1, 2011)

where the hell are me and tommers next to west ham?

I am not contributing to this thread other then that until the the transfer window opens at the earliest.

I demand watford get relegated, millwall just plain die and west ham get promoted without having to go through the playoffs.

dave

dave


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 1, 2011)

kained&able said:


> where the hell are me and tommers next to west ham?
> 
> I am not contributing to this thread other then that until the the transfer window opens at the earliest.
> 
> ...


 
not doing it from bloody memory am I, you gotta post to go on the list!


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> are your lot going to be financially stable, or is there a plausible chance of administration?



Not a chance.  Soz.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 1, 2011)

i dunno leyton orient are prob going to sue us for 60 bzillion quid in potential lost revenue any day now. 

dave


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 2, 2011)

As has been said - hard to tell yet with leeds. 
All the signs are that bates will continue to have the club run on a shoestring whilst creaming off the cash. Hopefully he will either die or sell up and fuck off. 
I'd be happy with the play offs.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 9, 2011)

we're apparently signing Michael Chopra for 1.5m. Proven goalscorer at this level... injury problems? attitude?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 9, 2011)

He's an utter cunt. 

Leicester and West Ham are the bookies favourites for the title / promotion, Birmingham just behind.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 9, 2011)

i reckon brum should be favourites. they have far too much money for my liking.

dave


----------



## 1927 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> we're apparently signing Michael Chopra for 1.5m. Proven goalscorer at this level... injury problems? attitude?


 
Pies, pasties he aint fussy!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 9, 2011)

kained&able said:


> i reckon brum should be favourites. they have far too much money for my liking.
> 
> dave


 
Dunno how you work that out, Carson Yeung the owner has serious cash flow problems, he's only worth money on paper, a lot of it is tied up in other investments.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh hurrah. In that case we are favourites and will fuck you all up.

dave


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 11, 2011)

Chopra signed and sealed for 1.5m, Reading's Ivar Ingimarsson apparently signed up on a free too. Hope they both revert to their 09-10 versions and not last season... (not implausible, PJ's a good motivator, can see him getting the best out of Chops, and Ingimarsson problems last year were mostly injury related). Being linked with Ched Evans today for 1.2m. I can't see us signing him and keeping Wickham, so I guess that'd mean the latter would go


----------



## Balbi (Jun 15, 2011)

Norris has signed for us (Pompey) as well.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 15, 2011)

Balbi said:


> Norris has signed for us (Pompey) as well.


 
jesus, really? why did he do that, stupid wanker.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 15, 2011)

We gave him a 3 year deal at 30/31. PJ only offered him a 1 year with a club optional 2nd. He can't break our 12k a week (i think) salary cap though.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 15, 2011)

Balbi said:


> We gave him a 3 year deal at 30/31. PJ only offered him a 1 year with a club optional 2nd. He can't break our 12k a week (i think) salary cap though.


 
Ah, that must be it. Because I'm sure he was on a packet with us. Must have got a signing on fee too, I'd imagine...


----------



## free spirit (Jun 21, 2011)

it appears we've* now lost our keeper to sodding leicester after having released our reserve keeper, and 2 of our 3 best central midfielders are abandoning ship, but that's ok because bates has turned down offers for snodgrass and max gradel.

not a sausage about anyone actually being brought in to the club to replace any of them other than stuff about them sniffing around alan smith & woodgate who're available on frees and may or may not be capable of playing the new fly keeper role bates obviously has in mind for us this season.

If they don't pull their fingers out we'll be going into preseason with a worse team than we had in the 3rd division rather than aiming to build on our position from last season. Hopefully mr grayson has a cunning plan and can manage to get bates to spend some money on something other than building a load of new corporate boxes in the east stand.

I'm getting a little nervous now about the way things are (not) shaping up.





*Leeds


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 21, 2011)

we just signed Nathan Ellington on a free. How was he for Preston last year?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 21, 2011)

free spirit said:


> it appears we've* now lost our keeper to sodding leicester after having released our reserve keeper, and 2 of our 3 best central midfielders are abandoning ship, but that's ok because bates has turned down offers for snodgrass and max gradel.
> 
> not a sausage about anyone actually being brought in to the club to replace any of them other than stuff about them sniffing around alan smith & woodgate who're available on frees and may or may not be capable of playing the new fly keeper role bates obviously has in mind for us this season.
> 
> ...


 
Schmeichel doesn't seem too happy about it, mind. He might turn us down.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow, Grayson, as much as I love him, what a c*nt to Schmeichel he's being: http://www.leedsunited.com/news/20110621/gaffer-clarifies-schmeichel-decision_2247585_2379681


----------



## jodal (Jun 23, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Wow, Grayson, as much as I love him, what a c*nt to Schmeichel he's being: http://www.leedsunited.com/news/20110621/gaffer-clarifies-schmeichel-decision_2247585_2379681



I don't get why they are shipping him out. He did really well for them last season. Hopefully leicester will take better care of him.

Hi Filter ;-)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 23, 2011)

jodal said:


> I don't get why they are shipping him out. He did really well for them last season. Hopefully leicester will take better care of him.
> 
> Hi Filter ;-)


 
Money. And are now trying to claim it's 'cos he wasn't good enough and are replacing him with a terrible keeper. Really low of Leeds, the way they've treated him.

Hello little chimp. What the fuck are you doing on here?!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 23, 2011)

His contract is up at the end of the coming season - so that is clearlty a factor. I'm hoping that its because Grayson has someone better lined up. However at the moment it looks very much like we are being shafted by Papa Smurf with no players in and serveral 1st teamers leaving. A realatviely modest investment (like £5 million) would give leeds a decent chance of promotion - however it looks more like the club is being treated as a milch cow for Bates' business aspirations (Bates Motel II - To Elland Back).


----------



## free spirit (Jun 25, 2011)

looks like we're not playing flykeeper after all, and have signed blackpool's reserve keeper  Paul Rachubka who grayson signed for blackpool when he was manager, and was more first team during their promotion year or something.

My only real thoughts on this re casper would be that I had been wondering if his communication with the defence wasn't really all that, and grayson may have decided he needed a change from that perspective, as it did seem that no matter what he did with the defence last season they were still a bit all over the place, and sometimes that can come from the keeper. Still a good keeper capable of some blinding saves, and think he'll do well wherever he goes.


----------



## jodal (Jun 26, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Money. And are now trying to claim it's 'cos he wasn't good enough and are replacing him with a terrible keeper. Really low of Leeds, the way they've treated him.
> 
> Hello little chimp. What the fuck are you doing on here?!



Hope he does go to Leicester, that would give me an excuse to support them in the Championship next season.

I'm back in order to get an invite to what.cd. Terribly uncouth of me really.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 27, 2011)

We paid for a player! First time in two years!

300k for Jason Pearce, our ex-youth defender.

According to rumours, we're lining up Luke Varney from Derby, Martin Paterson from Burnley....and Peter Whittingham. Nice.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 28, 2011)

Peter Wittingham's a great player, surely someone in a better position than Pompey would be in for him?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, Schmeichel's joined. And Neil Danns. Looks like Caig Makail-Smith, David Nugent and 3 or 4 others will be in the doors this week and next. Sven seemingly good to his word about being less reliant on loanees this season.

No-one to set the world alight so far, mind.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 28, 2011)

Balbi said:


> We paid for a player! First time in two years!
> 
> 300k for Jason Pearce, our ex-youth defender.
> 
> According to rumours, we're lining up Luke Varney from Derby, Martin Paterson from Burnley....and Peter Whittingham. Nice.


 
Happy for Pompey fans that their football club is doing well. The above must be a kick in the teeth for many of their smaller creditors though...


----------



## Balbi (Jun 28, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Happy for Pompey fans that their football club is doing well. The above must be a kick in the teeth for many of their smaller creditors though...


 
The supporters raised money to pay the St Johns Ambulance and a few other smaller charities that were owed money last year. We've got new owners again as well, which means if they've actually got a pot to piss in, we can afford players again.

And we're still bound by our CVA for the next two years or so. Our club was a horrible mess, and not a thing could have been done by the supporters to stop it. Turns out the last few owners were all linked through a court case in Israel, and our club was used as 'payment'. Shocking.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 28, 2011)

Balbi said:


> The supporters raised money to pay the St Johns Ambulance and a few other smaller charities that were owed money last year. We've got new owners again as well, which means if they've actually got a pot to piss in, we can afford players again.
> 
> And we're still bound by our CVA for the next two years or so. Our club was a horrible mess, and not a thing could have been done by the supporters to stop it. Turns out the last few owners were all linked through a court case in Israel, and our club was used as 'payment'. Shocking.



Hope these ones work out a bit better for youse


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry bambi  http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...-Cardiff-Peter-Whittingham-article753696.html


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't see why Cardiff want to sell their best player for such a low figure, all just paper talk. And why would he join pompey anyway?


----------



## Balbi (Jun 29, 2011)

Because we're on the up!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 29, 2011)

Less so than Leicester, with far less money. And Norwich are the Prem. You've gotta be third choice.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 29, 2011)

Well if he is to go, which I very much doubt, I'd be disappointed if we don't get around £3-4 million for him.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 29, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Well if he is to go, which I very much doubt, I'd be disappointed if we don't get around £3-4 million for him.


 
£2m is being quoted, which is making Leicester front runners.


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2011)

Leicester: the Man City of the Championship.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 29, 2011)

Pretty much. Even got the same manager. We're more likeable though. Man City have always lacked soul for me. I think it's their kit.


----------



## adrianIV (Jun 30, 2011)

St Ledger, Danns, Schmeichel, Peltier and possibly Mackail-Smith, Masilela, Mills and Maynard too. As a foxes fan i'm very happy. Though also as a foxes fan i have a sense of impending doom - nothing goes right for very long at Leicester. 

I expect Cardiiff, Birmingham and Forest to underperform this season. I expect Reading, West Ham and don't forget Hull to perform well.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 30, 2011)

adrianIV said:


> St Ledger, Danns, Schmeichel, Peltier and possibly Mackail-Smith, Masilela, Mills and Maynard too. As a foxes fan i'm very happy. Though also as a foxes fan i have a sense of impending doom - nothing goes right for very long at Leicester.



Amen to that. Although with all those signings looking quite likely, that's a formidable championship squad.



adrianIV said:


> I expect Cardiiff, Birmingham and Forest to underperform this season. I expect Reading, West Ham and don't forget Hull to perform well.


 
Agreed. Cardiff seem to be losing all their players (we'll take Whittingham, thank you), Birmingham are in decline and I don't think Hughton has it in him, and Forest peaked two seasons ago.

If we capture Mills from Reading that will be a blow to them, but yeah, they should be strong. West Ham will hoof their way to consistancy. Pearson is an excellent manager but I can't see Hull cracking the automatics. Burnley could still prove interesting. Blackpool I can't see challenging the top four.

The smart money, in theory, is on Leicester and West Ham. The bookies favourites. As a perennially disappointed Leicester fan, however, I can only see mediocrity, boardroom issues and Sven leaving us for another woman ahead. Literally.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 30, 2011)

we appear to have signed Tranmere's Aaron Cresswell, and sold Wickham to Sunderland for 8.1m (rising to 12.9m for clauses). Supposedly we were interested in St.Ledger too, but apparently we're not involved.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 30, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> we appear to have signed Tranmere's Aaron Cresswell, and sold Wickham to Sunderland for 8.1m (rising to 12.9m for clauses). Supposedly we were interested in St.Ledger too, but apparently we're not involved.


 
I'm not massively excited tbh. Must more interested in Mills.


----------



## adrianIV (Jul 1, 2011)

Lo Siento: are Ipswich going to invest those millions from Wickham sale straight back in the team? If so, might be one to watch next season. 

Also everyone seems to be forgetting about Brighton. They stormed league one last season, have a talented manager, a new stadium, huge support (18,000 season tickets sold), and now a Bergkamp too  

Norwich did it last season, Leicester couldn't quite do it the season before, but recently a team has often been able to carry momentum from league one up to the top of the championship. Maybe Brighton would be worth a punt if odds are good.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 1, 2011)

adrianIV said:


> Lo Siento: are Ipswich going to invest those millions from Wickham sale straight back in the team? If so, might be one to watch next season.



Well apparently the plan was to invest in players regardless of whether Connor stayed or not. So I imagine that 8.1m is going straight into PJ's budget. Don''t imagine we'll spend all of it now mind...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 1, 2011)

adrianIV said:


> Lo Siento: are Ipswich going to invest those millions from Wickham sale straight back in the team? If so, might be one to watch next season.
> 
> Also everyone seems to be forgetting about Brighton. They stormed league one last season, have a talented manager, a new stadium, huge support (18,000 season tickets sold), and now a Bergkamp too
> 
> Norwich did it last season, Leicester couldn't quite do it the season before, but recently a team has often been able to carry momentum from league one up to the top of the championship. Maybe Brighton would be worth a punt if odds are good.


 
Brighton in the Prem. Imagine that.

BTW, Adrian, good to have another Leicester fan on here


----------



## bigbry (Jul 6, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Brighton in the Prem. Imagine that.



Brighton in the top flight ? Happened before in the 80's


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 6, 2011)

I can see Brighton challenging. I think this thread has written Cardiff off a bit prematurely. Yes expectations are lower but we'll still be there abouts come the end of the season.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 6, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I can see Brighton challenging. I think this thread has written Cardiff off a bit prematurely. Yes expectations are lower but we'll still be there abouts come the end of the season.


 
Maybe, but I can only see a weakening side.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 6, 2011)

bigbry said:


> Brighton in the top flight ? Happened before in the 80's


 
Before my living memory.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 6, 2011)

Nugent then Chris.

Hope you've still got the crisps sponsorship, he'll chow his weight in them. Only to go with the lager though


----------



## free spirit (Jul 6, 2011)

apparently we pretty much have 2 keepers now, with the second in the process of being signed from pretty much the only club to have shipped more goals than us in the championship last season, which seems a bit of an odd choice, but what do I know.

In other news, master bates has announced that he is in serious discussions with a number of players about joining us, and has even given an entire news item on the website to announce this fact, so that's really great news, just what we were all looking for... now how about fucking signing a couple to start the ball rolling eh?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 6, 2011)

Balbi said:


> Nugent then Chris.
> 
> Hope you've still got the crisps sponsorship, he'll chow his weight in them. Only to go with the lager though


 
Yeah, most Leicester fans seem pleased. My view is that he's been a has been since the age of about 20. We shall see.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 7, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Maybe, but I can only see a weakening side.


 
What can you see now Chris?

Some great signings by MM, and going for grafters rather than primadonnas, its a change in direction that is to be wlecomed. 4 players in and not a penny spent so far. But dont let that fact stop everyone monaing about how we have a much bigger budget than anyone else like they did last season eh!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 7, 2011)

have we won yet?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 7, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Maybe, but I can only see a weakening side.


 
This. 

I see the Cardiff fans have wasted little time returning to their delusional best.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 7, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> This.
> 
> I see the Cardiff fans have wasted little time returning to their delusional best.


 
On what basis do you see a weakening team guys?

Defence enforced, a midfield that now has some steel which we havent had for years,a striker that will actually stay on his feet and has a better strike record that Chopra over the past 2 seasons. We aren't there yet, but I think we are building a good squad.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 7, 2011)

I reckon Bellamy, Whittingham, Bothroyd and Chopra will be missed.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like we've got Mills for £5m from Reading. Superb signing! Division's best defender, alongside Williams. And a major coup getting a promotion rival's captain. Well pleased. 

Bristol City holding firm over Maynard. We've offered £5m for him and they're still declining it and refusing to sell him to a Championship. More fool them.. £5m!

As a Forest fan on another forum said "Fuck me chaps, that is one serious looking team you are having built there, if they gel together you will romp the league".


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 7, 2011)

1927 said:


> But dont let that fact stop everyone monaing about how we have a much bigger budget than anyone else like they did last season eh!


 
I can hardly say anything... we've got a much bigger budget than you. Than anyone in the division, really.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 7, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I reckon Bellamy, Whittingham, Bothroyd and Chopra will be missed.


 
Bellamy isnt a definite absentee yet, Whitts isnt moving(yet) Bothroyd was a great player, but not as great as he thought he was and Earnshaw has a better strike rate than Chops!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm still hoping we get Whittingham... but then we've already got Andy King who's a better player, so no drama if we don't.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 7, 2011)

We've signed Luke Varney from Derby, did alright in the prem last season I suppose.

More excitingly, we've paid money for two players this season now


----------



## manny-p (Jul 7, 2011)

When do tickets go on sale for championship games? Does it depend on the club?

Cheers.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 7, 2011)

we're apparently going to sign Lee Bowyer when he gets back from holiday  excellent player, shit excuse for a human being. Jimmy Bullard might also be back on...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Looks like we've got Mills for £5m from Reading. Superb signing! Division's best defender, alongside Williams. And a major coup getting a promotion rival's captain. Well pleased.
> 
> Bristol City holding firm over Maynard. We've offered £5m for him and they're still declining it and refusing to sell him to a Championship. More fool them.. £5m!
> 
> As a Forest fan on another forum said "Fuck me chaps, that is one serious looking team you are having built there, if they gel together you will romp the league".


 
How much money are Leicester spending ? 

Just heard that you've put in a bid for Nathanial Clyne from us.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm still hoping we get Whittingham


 
Not going anywhere. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14073313.stm


----------



## 1927 (Jul 8, 2011)

I hear we have signed Aaron Gunnarson and after young Mason from Plymouth. Our midfield look way better than last year (the month loan of Rambo excepted) So defence sorted, midfield sorted, attack nearly sorted, just Bellers to add to the mix now and I'll be a very happy Bluebird!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 10, 2011)

Snigger.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 11, 2011)

Konchesky and Routledge seem to be on the way as well. I'd be pleased with both of those. Maynard as well and that's a very, very pleasing close season. Really good to see us go after proven Championship talent as well rather than has-beens on foreign unknowns.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 12, 2011)

Maynard looks to have signed a new contract with BCFC. Silly boy.


----------



## strung out (Jul 12, 2011)

boo. was hoping he'd fuck off to you lot.

on another note, when the fuck are palace going to sign chris lines? hope it's soon!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 12, 2011)

we are going to hijack your konchesky deal apparently mr flirter.

dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 12, 2011)

kained&able said:


> we are going to hijack your konchesky deal apparently mr flirter.
> 
> dave


 
Last I heard he was in Sweden with the squad having passed a medical. Would be disappointed if you do, but I can't see it. Who would you rather play for, Sven or Big Sam? Plus, we're building a much tidier squad than yours.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 12, 2011)

From Fourth Official "Paul Konchesky is a #LCFC player, the contracts had already been signed, the paper work is the FA registration which won't take long."

Looks like you're signing Gudjonsen (sp?) - quality signing if true.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 14, 2011)

Leicester looking increasingly like the team to beat tbh. 

We did sign Lee Bowyer btw. And Chops scored twice on tour the other day ... In other news we can't offload Jason Scotland, but PJ seems to have decided he's decent anyway...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 23, 2011)

we're signing winger/striker Jay Emmanuel Thomas from Arsenal on Monday, after possibly David Stockdale on loan... Cardiff fans thoughts on JET?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 23, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> we're signing winger/striker Jay Emmanuel Thomas from Arsenal on Monday, after possibly David Stockdale on loan... Cardiff fans thoughts on JET?


 
Was shocking for us. He has bags of potential, but he hides from the ball, people like that should not be playing professionally.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 23, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Was shocking for us. He has bags of potential, but he hides from the ball, people like that should not be playing professionally.


 
oh dear, that doesn't sound good. Hope the reports are wrong then...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 23, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Was shocking for us. He has bags of potential, but he hides from the ball, people like that should not be playing professionally.


 
oh dear, that doesn't sound good. Hope the reports are wrong then...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 24, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> we're signing winger/striker Jay Emmanuel Thomas from Arsenal on Monday, after possibly David Stockdale on loan... Cardiff fans thoughts on JET?



When he first joined us i was quite impressed, had speed and was quite good on the ball. After about two games though he became a bit anonymous and i did not realise he was on the pitch half the time. Perhaps a different manager will bring the best out of him.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> we're signing winger/striker Jay Emmanuel Thomas from Arsenal on Monday, after possibly David Stockdale on loan... Cardiff fans thoughts on JET?


 
He was so bad towards the end oif the season that DJ prefreed to play Lloyd Samuel rather than use JET in a team that could only include 5 loanees!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 28, 2011)

kained&able said:


> i reckon brum should be favourites. they have far too much money for my liking.
> 
> dave


 
http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...-to-survive-new-Portsmouth-article776447.html


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 28, 2011)

We've just got Michael Johnson on a season-long loan. Could be our signing of the summer if he can remain injury.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 28, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...-to-survive-new-Portsmouth-article776447.html



i'm happy to be wrong in this instance!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 29, 2011)

Gelson Fernandes has also signed for us, apparently.

We have one hell of a squad now  especially as a striker is also rumoured to be signing today... Maynard? It's all gone quiet on that front.

Kasper Schmeichel 
Konchesky 
Mills 
St Ledger 
Pantsil 
Peltier
Michael Johnson 
Danns 
Fernandes 
Nugent 

That's nearly a (struggling) Premiership side in itself and they're just the new signings.

Add Richie Wellens, Andy King, Sol Bamba, Vassell, Gallagher, Yuki Abe, Lloyd Dyer into the mix from our existing squad and that's gonna be hard to beat... assuming they gel. Money doesn't buy success, as we've often seen.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 29, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Gelson Fernandes has also signed for us, apparently.
> 
> We have one hell of a squad now  especially as a striker is also rumoured to be signing today... Maynard? It's all gone quiet on that front.
> 
> ...


 
It'll end in tears.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 29, 2011)

1927 said:


> It'll end in tears.


 
More than likely. It just depends how far down the line the tears come.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 29, 2011)

odds on top scorer


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 29, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> odds on top scorer


 
Carlton Cole?! 

As unlikely as Nugent, tbf.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 29, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> More than likely. It just depends how far down the line the tears come.


 
How far down the league tbh


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2011)

Leicester have bid 8 million, cash up front for long. And a big offer to carew.

I assume you're going to sell some soon!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 30, 2011)

Chopra looks good value at 18-1, considering he's been top scorer before and he's in good form pre-season at a new club... good bet e/w?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 30, 2011)

tommers said:


> Leicester have bid 8 million, cash up front for long. And a big offer to carew.
> 
> I assume you're going to sell some soon!


 
We've got rid of a few already, but yeah, we need to downsize. 

What a wicked pre-season


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 30, 2011)

where is all of Leicester's money from?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 30, 2011)

Our owners. They're brilliant, they've spent fuck loads on the stadium and the training ground, appointed a very experienced set of execs, brought in loads of additional sponsorship, secured a deal with Thai national television so we're on TV over there all the time. 

Their money comes from their King Power duty free empire. There's Leicester City shops in most Asian airports now 

Obviously you can never really be sure, but we seem to have bagged some excellent patrons. Their aim is simple, to establish us in the Prem and market the fuck out of us in Thailand and the rest of South East Asia. TV viewing figures and shirt sales in Thailand are very promising, apparently. 

Friendly against a little known team called Real Madrid at Leicester tonight. Sell out. They're playing their first team.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 30, 2011)

ah, right. Hope it's as good as it seems, as Championship clubs spending shitloads always sets the alarm bells ringing for me...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 30, 2011)

Me n' all, but all the signs are that it's being done the right way. The execs are mostly people who've worked for their group for a long time and are known and trusted. They're sole owners, no shareholders to fuck things up, and they're investing in all areas of the club. They're also very hands-on, in the right way. 

So far, so good.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 30, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Me n' all, but all the signs are that it's being done the right way. The execs are mostly people who've worked for their group for a long time and are known and trusted. They're sole owners, no shareholders to fuck things up, and they're investing in all areas of the club. They're also very hands-on, in the right way.
> 
> So far, so good.


 
and what's their angle? 

It worries me greatly that our owner claims to be a big ITFC fan, despite never having lived in the area or attended many games. I can only assume he sees some money in the club, but I've no idea where exactly.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Our owners. They're brilliant, they've spent fuck loads on the stadium and the training ground, appointed a very experienced set of execs, brought in loads of additional sponsorship, secured a deal with Thai national television so we're on TV over there all the time.
> 
> Their money comes from their King Power duty free empire. There's Leicester City shops in most Asian airports now
> 
> ...


Good luck and all that, but it's kind of rubbish that this is what football has turned into: who can attract the richest foreign sponsors.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Good luck and all that, but it's kind of rubbish that this is what football has turned into: who can attract the richest foreign sponsors.


true, and in the championship it's dangerous imo, because I don't see what they're expecting to make money out of. I mean, even the money you make in the prem gets swallowed up by the players generally.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 30, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> and what's their angle?


 
As above. They want to make us 'Thailand's favourite team'.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Good luck and all that, but it's kind of rubbish that this is what football has turned into: who can attract the richest foreign sponsors.


 
It is. But, I'm going to enjoy the ride for now.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> As above. They want to make us 'Thailand's favourite team'.


We've got the same kind of bullshit going down at Cardiff:



> Cardiff City Football Club are proud to adorn MALAYSIA on our shirts for the 2011/12 campaign, by doing so further emphasising our growing bond with the country and its culture.


http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2377996,00.html


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2011)

Have you really paid Madrid a million or two to turn up?

Is that normal?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 31, 2011)

tommers said:


> Have you really paid Madrid a million or two to turn up?
> 
> Is that normal?


 
Yup, a couple of million. No idea if it's normal or not. I would imagine not. It's all being done to make us more credible in Asia 'they must be big, Real Madrid come and play!'. That said, we played Barca at Leicester a couple of years ago before these owners took over.

TV viewing figures were reportedly in the millions so maybe it's not such a stupid idea.

The Star are reporting that we're gonna try and Becks in for 6 weeks after the MLS pauses. £200k a week for six weeks to further raise our profile. We're on Thai TV every home game, so adding brand Beckham into the mix will give a big push. That's the theory.

Apparently the club regularly has to answer questions from Thailand about why we don't 'choose' to play in the Premier League


----------



## 1927 (Jul 31, 2011)

Are walkers bringing out a load of Thai flavored crisps to cash in on this new found staus as Thailand's favorite team, well favourite after Man U, Chelsea, Arsenal, et al.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 31, 2011)

1927 said:


> Are walkers bringing out a load of Thai flavored crisps to cash in on this new found staus as Thailand's favorite team, well favourite after Man U, Chelsea, Arsenal, et al.


 
I think Walkers are probably a bit fucked off that they've lost stadium naming rights, tbh.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

we're signing Keith Andrews on loan and one other apparently - not looking too bad now ... first team ish:

David Stockdale
Carlos Edwards Ingimarsson Damien Delaney Aaron Cresswell
Josh Carson Bowyer Andrews Lee Martin
Chopra Ellington

Could do with a proper right-back and a bit more class in midfield maybe.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 5, 2011)

Right, at long last, weekend predictions! 

Hull 2 - 1 Blackpool
Coventry 0 - 2 Leicester
Brighton 2 - 0 Doncaster
Bristol City 1 - 1 Ipswich
Burnley 3 - 1 Watford
Derby 1 - 2 Birmingham
Middlesbrough 2 - 2 Portsmouth
Nott'm Forest 1 - 1 Barnsley
Peterborough 0 - 0 Crystal Palace
Reading 1 - 0 Millwall
Southampton 0 - 1 Leeds
West Ham 3 - 2 Cardiff


----------



## 1927 (Aug 5, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Right, at long last, weekend predictions!
> 
> Hull 2 - 1 Blackpool
> Coventry 0 - 2 Leicester
> ...


 
West Ham v Cardiff too hard to forecast or you find it too difficult to bring yeself to predict a Cardiff win?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 5, 2011)

Ooops, copied and pasted from BBC and forgot Sunday. Will edit.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 5, 2011)

> Hello Coventry City fans,
> 
> Look at your club, now back at ours, now back at your club, now back at ours. Sadly your club isn't ours, but if it stopped being a little whiney bitch and brought in quality players it could be like ours!
> 
> ...



From a Leicester forum


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2011)

all those scores like about right except west ham will beat cardiff by like 10 goals or something blates.

dave


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 5, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> From a Leicester forum


what a brilliant attitude, that in no way makes me hate Leicester...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 5, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> what a brilliant attitude, that in no way makes me hate Leicester...


 
Tbf, it is Coventry. They are a local rival. But yes, it is a bit prawn sandwich, hence my rolled eyes. It did make me grin though 

And don't worry, I expect we'll be everyone's hated team this year.


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2011)

Bizarrely I had a dream last night that Cardiff beat us 3-2.  Spooky.

I also had a Cardiff fan run up to me holding a betting slip saying he'd bet on 3-2 wins for five games and never lost.

My dreams are rubbish at predicting the future though.  Got to be said.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 5, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Tbf, it is Coventry. They are a local rival. But yes, it is a bit prawn sandwich, hence my rolled eyes. It did make me grin though
> 
> And don't worry, I expect we'll be everyone's hated team this year.


 
It's all just a bit "look at us, we're great because some Thai bloke threw shitloads of money at us!" Not very classy tbh.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 5, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> It's all just a bit "look at us, we're great because some Thai bloke threw shitloads of money at us!" Not very classy tbh.


 
Of course it isn't... you have seen football forums before, right?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 5, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Of course it isn't... you have seen football forums before, right?


 
I take your point


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 5, 2011)

anyway, expectations for your teams tomorrow? We could be anything tomorrow tbh, I think we're still short a right-back and a centre-half, and probably a midfielder with an eye for a pass. Still, reckon we'll be good enough for a draw...


----------



## hammerntongues (Aug 5, 2011)

We are likely to go into Sundays game with a stronger starting 11 than we finished with at the end of last season , therefore if we fail to beat Cardiff we are in for a long and painful season . I think we have enough to do the job but it won`t be the stroll some are expecting . prediction 2 - 0 . The true consequences of relegation don`t come until next Tuesday , Aldershot in the Cup.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, made my score prediction already, but as for the match, I think we'll have a nervy start with a couple of scares, but the quality will show and we'll nick a couple of goals. It'll take 5 or 6 games until we really gel and become the team to beat.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 5, 2011)

hammerntongues said:


> We are likely to go into Sundays game with a stronger starting 11 than we finished with at the end of last season , therefore if we fail to beat Cardiff we are in for a long and painful season . I think we have enough to do the job but it won`t be the stroll some are expecting . prediction 2 - 0 . The true consequences of relegation don`t come until next Tuesday , Aldershot in the Cup.


 
I think you'll be surprised by the quality in the division.


----------



## burnage (Aug 5, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Right, at long last, weekend predictions!
> 
> Hull 2 - 1 Blackpool
> Coventry 0 - 2 Leicester
> ...


Leeds keeping a clean sheet away from home!?!?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 5, 2011)

burnage said:


> Leeds keeping a clean sheet away from home!?!?


 
Scum lose though, so i'm behind that 100% 

Although Chris, you're mental if you think we can score 2 goals. Our two recognised strikers are Kitson and Kanu


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 5, 2011)

hammerntongues said:


> We are likely to go into Sundays game with a stronger starting 11 than we finished with at the end of last season , therefore if we fail to beat Cardiff we are in for a long and painful season . I think we have enough to do the job but it won`t be the stroll some are expecting . prediction 2 - 0 . The true consequences of relegation don`t come until next Tuesday , Aldershot in the Cup.



Apparently West Ham are too good to be in the Championship



> Nolan believes a club the size of West Ham has no business being in the second-tier and admits anything but an instant return to the top flight for his new club would be a disaster.
> 
> Read More http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...or-cardiff-city-91466-29159335/#ixzz1UBlSbjzM



Perhaps he does not realise how much time they have spent down here.

And Sunday will be Cardiff City's FA Cup. 



> Nolan is expecting a stern test from Cardiff and, in a pattern he expects to be repeated throughout the season, he believes the Bluebirds will be treating the game as something of a ‘cup final’.



Having been to wembley several times of late... no, we wont be treating it like a cup final. In fact, there is an unofficial boycott on and we aint taking many up.

I have no doubt they will have a strong year, but these quotes may come back to haunt him. Brave words for a man who has just been rejected by the premiership.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 5, 2011)

burnage said:


> Leeds keeping a clean sheet away from home!?!?


seems a tad unlikely doesn't it.

I'm going for 1 - 3


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 5, 2011)

Hull were shit. Blackpool nowt special.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 5, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Hull were shit. Blackpool nowt special.



Blackpool top of the league though - for 20 hours anyway.


----------



## trampie (Aug 5, 2011)

Blackpool were easy on the eye, nice football, they got caught square at the back a few times, not a bad opening game, both teams kept the ball well, more so Blackpool, but the final ball was missing.

Nice to have the football season back and looking forward to the rugby season as well.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 6, 2011)

Balbi said:


> Although Chris, you're mental if you think we can score 2 goals.



*ahem*


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 6, 2011)

My predictions were shocking


----------



## Balbi (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmmm. I was wrong there then.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 7, 2011)

thought we wre the better side other thern for the last 7 mins.

Bugger.

dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2011)

Bugger indeed.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 7, 2011)

free spirit said:


> seems a tad unlikely doesn't it.
> 
> I'm going for 1 - 3


bugger, I meant 3-1 the other way round to what actually happened. Not a good start, and I really don't think it helped having 2 new boys in the side who'd not played at all in the pre-season. New players take time to settle in, which is why they should be brought in before the pre-season starts, not a couple of days before the season proper starts.

eta - fair play to southampton mind, they deserved the win yesterday and obviously wanted it more than our lot did as well.


----------



## trampie (Aug 7, 2011)

Cardiff City with the best win of the weekend.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 7, 2011)

trampie said:


> Cardiff City with the best win of the weekend.


miller looked sharp


----------



## burnage (Aug 7, 2011)

burnage said:


> Leeds keeping a clean sheet away from home!?!?


well it only took us 10 minutes to concede our first goal of the season - and we were so bad it was almost scary to watch.

fair play to southampton though - and nice to see frazer richardson and dan harding doing well for themselves....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2011)

Have Leeds lost anyone this season other than Schmeichel, or was it just a bad day at the office?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 8, 2011)

Championship is already shaping up to be a better competition than the Premiership again this season. Was thinking yesterday that this season more than any other the Championship is even more like a Premiership League 2.


----------



## burnage (Aug 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Have Leeds lost anyone this season other than Schmeichel, or was it just a bad day at the office?


in terms of overall strength the squad's about as the same as last year - although we've got injuries up front. but the main problem last season was the defence and we've done bugger all to address that. it's good to see kisnorbo back but we've got nobody else in the back 4 with that kind of quality. we brought in a LB on loan from Celtic 2 days before the game but it looks like too little too late....

at least we've got the chance to bounce back in the carling cup tomorrow and I hope we make the most of it, because we've got some tough opening fixtures this month, including away games at ipswich and west ham. if we don't have many points on the board by the end of August the pressure will really be on grayson, because we know for certain that uncle ken isn't going to allow us to spend our way out of trouble....

I'm not going to rush to judgement after one game though and I'll be there this saturday for the first home game of the season, trying to feel optimistic (not easy when you support Leeds I can tell you)....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2011)

Good to see Kisorbo back. Always liked him at Leicester, when he wasn't crocked.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 8, 2011)

1927 said:


> Championship is already shaping up to be a better competition than the Premiership again this season. Was thinking yesterday that this season more than any other the Championship is even more like a Premiership League 2.



Yeah, I see what you mean. Helps that the general standard of stadia has improved - feels a lot less 'Rotheram away' than it used to, if that makes sense.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 8, 2011)

3-0 top of the league, jobs a goodún, thanks to calamity james and us not giving anything away really.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> And Sunday will be Cardiff City's FA Cup.


It was hardly that.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Right, at long last, weekend predictions!
> 
> Hull 2 - 1 Blackpool
> Coventry 0 - 2 Leicester
> ...



Did you learn match prediction at the Mark Lawrenson school?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2011)

As Sunday was our cup final I want to know when we're getting our trophy!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, 4/12 isn't a great return. I don't really give a monkeys though, tbh, I was right about the result that mattered


----------



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, 4/12 isn't a great return. I don't really give a monkeys though, tbh, I was right about the result that mattered



I make it 1/12!!!! And why did you care so much about Boro v Pompey?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 9, 2011)

Results right on 4, score right on 1.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 10, 2011)

Saw joe Bennett in person for the first time yesterday, the boro left back looks very very impressive. Definitely one to watch out of in the next few years.

Although we was playing against 10 men of wallsal.

dave


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 17, 2011)

Hurry up and die please ken bates


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2011)

Can't be long, surely?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 17, 2011)

got an absolute spanking from Southampton last night, 5-2 at Portman Road. Not a good sign that ...


----------



## burnage (Aug 17, 2011)

well it's good that our opening day debacle at st mary's doesn't look quite so embarassing now....


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 17, 2011)

burnage said:


> well it's good that our opening day debacle at st mary's doesn't look quite so embarassing now....


haven't seen last nights game (why is it that you can find almost every game in the top two division in Spain on  tv somewhere, and thus on internet, but UK 2nd flight is virtually untelevised!), but people saying they were really impressed with Southampton's general play, lots of good passing and movement.


----------



## starfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Bloody hell, 3 wins from 3. Dont think many folk saw that coming.


----------



## badlands (Aug 20, 2011)

Ipswich


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 20, 2011)

league 1 here we come


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm just in a state of shock here. I can't believe how bad we're defending.


----------



## strung out (Aug 20, 2011)

bit annoyed city haven't sold maynard yet.


----------



## strung out (Aug 20, 2011)

oh dear ipswich


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 20, 2011)

*Schmeichel*


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 25, 2011)

I see Peterboro' have continued the good work we started last season.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 25, 2011)

three signings in a week, must be panic. Good singings though Ibrahima Sonko, Jimmy Bullard and Daryl Murphy.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Aug 25, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> three signings in a week, must be panic. Good singings though Ibrahima Sonko, Jimmy Bullard and Daryl Murphy.



Jewell was saying (on Look East I think) that the main thing he was worried about in the short term was panicking and getting the wrong players in!

I assume Sonko and Murphy are defenders? That was what he was saying he wanted.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 25, 2011)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Jewell was saying (on Look East I think) that the main thing he was worried about in the short term was panicking and getting the wrong players in!
> 
> I assume Sonko and Murphy are defenders? That was what he was saying he wanted.


Sonko is. Murphy's a striker. A pretty decent one who had a good spell at the club the season before last. I guess he's hoping that Sonko and Ingimarsson stay fit, cause otherwise we look appalling at the back.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 25, 2011)

Having seen Sonko play for Portsmouth last season, I can definitely say he is *not* a defender.

He'd like to be Rio Ferdinand, but he's closer to Titus Bramble.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Aug 26, 2011)

I've only really seen the goals they've conceded, but they looked to be totally wooden at the back for most of them. Maybe Bullard playing in front of them will help a bit as well though - which reminds me that I need to buy a couple of cans of 7-up for when we get back to school - some people need to have them placed in pigeon holes I think


----------



## 1927 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm pleased for any Swansea fans on the boards as they will be able to post in championship threads again next season.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 28, 2011)

well there you go. Apparently the football was pretty rank first half, but at least we defended a bit better. Second half not really a fair test as Leeds got someone sent off 5 minutes in, but it's always pretty tricky to beat 10 men defending a lead.


----------



## burnage (Aug 29, 2011)

have leeds got an appetite for self destruction or what?

we didn't really turn up for the first game and were well beaten by Southampton

we lost to middlesbrough in our second game after getting 2 men sent off

then we somehow managed to beat Hull despite scoring an own goal

and we drew at west ham while not exactly helping ourselves by missing a penalty and scoring another own goal

then we lost against ipswich following another sending off which allowed them to come back from behind (and the winner was deflected in by one of our defenders)

4 points from 5 games....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome back, Nigel Pearson 

Goal of the season contender from Paul Gallagher.


----------



## starfish (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally made it to the Amex, got to say its a lovely wee stadium. Atmospheres ok, could be better though. I think the comfy seats take a bit away. Nice to see the Cov fans try to liven things up with a blue smoke flare. Stewards werent happy though.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm past caring about our shiteness these days. Other than Coventry we're the longest standing participant in The Championship - and it just seems like we're going to keep deteriorating until we're just bad enough to drop down to League 1.


----------



## agricola (Dec 10, 2011)

Half-time pep talk of the season from Paul Jewell, it seems. Ipswich have gone from being two down away at Barnsley at half-time to four-two up.

edit:  five-two


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 10, 2011)

hehe, mental


----------



## starfish (Mar 13, 2012)

Bloody hell its very tight up there now. I can see the top 3, Scummers, Reading & Hammers staying the top 3 but its anybodies guess for the 3 other playoff places. Only 6 points between 4th - 10th.


----------



## starfish (Mar 20, 2012)

Told you it was exciting. The last week, weve gone from 5th to 7th & up to 4th. Good 2 nil win against Derby tonight, Vicente looks a class act & Lua Lua was turning their defence inside out.


----------



## free spirit (Mar 20, 2012)

wtf just happened?

Warnock seemed to have sorted out defence out a bit, then we go and ship 7 at home to a team that's on the edge of the relegation zone.

Thought we looked alright against west ham on the weekend as well


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 23, 2012)

7 wins in the last 10. Pity that run over the winter means we've just charged up to lower midtable...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 23, 2012)

Fucking football. Fucking Leicester.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 24, 2012)

After doing Brum 4 - 1 in midweek, Coventry today. They're a game ahead and two points ahead, safety's 5 points away. If Donny and Bristol City lose - then the gaps two points. It's possible we could escape relegation - we can't lose any more squad members now the loan windows done.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 24, 2012)

guaranteed 3 points for Watford today. We haven't beaten then for years...


----------



## starfish (Apr 2, 2012)

Burnley A
Reading H
West Ham A
Watford H
Birmingham H
Barnsley A

I think we've got quite a tough run in. Still got to play 3 teams above us, we could end up in mid table by the end of the season if it all goes wrong.


----------



## agricola (Apr 6, 2012)

Warnock putting the dirty back into Leeds, I see.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 7, 2012)

SEVEN YEARS since they beat us. SEVEN YEAAAAAAAAAAAAARS.

Even if we go down, we've not let the bastards do us 

West Ham and Reading, your turn to sort scum out now.


----------



## tommers (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you Balbi.  An exciting end to the season how refreshing.  (Now watch us lose to fucking Birmingham on Monday.)


----------



## Balbi (Apr 7, 2012)

Please don't. I need you and Reading to overhaul them now we've kicked the spirit out of them. If they ended up imploding now, well - dreams are made of such.


----------



## tommers (Apr 9, 2012)

What did i say?  Fuck's sake.  I don't understand why we can't play at home.


----------



## starfish (Apr 10, 2012)

I think thats our playoff hopes gone. Dominated tonight but couldnt score, their keeper played a blinder. Missed a penalty too & maybe should have had 2 more. Not good.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2012)

We're off ladies and gents, be back in three or four years. Thanks for the fun!


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2012)

what????

ah I see.  I thought you meant you were going out of business.

League 1 is the new Championship.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2012)

We may still go out of business, but L1's pretty nailed on now. Glad to be proved wrong, but sort of looking forward to rebuilding a squad, going to grounds with terracing and having a bit of a tour.


----------



## tommers (Apr 14, 2012)

I've really enjoyed the championship and if we could keep the players and avoid financial difficulty would happily stay here but that's unlikely.  Relegation isn't necessarily a bad thing.

That said, 6-0 today.  Watch your backs Southampton!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok, I honestly don't know how we managed to do that. 2 - 0 to a 3 - 4 win. Not dead yet.

Ta Hammers, if the weekend we get relegated is the week you put scum into the playoffs, i'll never say anything bad about you nicking our ex-players again.


----------



## hammerntongues (Apr 17, 2012)

far from confident but we do seem to be hitting some form at the right time ( if two wins on the spin is form ! ) I do think that The Saints will lose one of the last three , they seem to be stumbling a bit like us , the goal diff is very doable now , for us to go up automatically means they have to lose a game so that is at least one goal straight away , all we need to do is win our last three and score more than 2 better than Southampton , if you say it quick it sounds easy . bring it on .

perfect scenario , last game of the season , all even on GD , Saints win at Coventry 3 -0 , then we score in overtime with  a controversial goal to beat Hull 4 -0 .


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2012)

Maybe we could get Tevez back to score it.


----------



## starfish (Apr 17, 2012)

Bugger, needed the win to keep our very slight playoff hopes alive.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't see Barnsley doing Bristol City away, so our relegation should be this Saturday. Crikey, it's a bit of an old style breath holder now.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 17, 2012)

Well done Reading, I guess.


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Well done Reading, I guess.


 

nah.  fuck reading.  Horrible niggly moaning twats.


----------



## starfish (Apr 17, 2012)

tommers said:


> nah. fuck reading. Horrible niggly moaning twats.


 
Couldnt agree more, especially after last tuesdays game.


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2012)

starfish said:


> Couldnt agree more, especially after last tuesdays game.


 

they were the same at ours.  And looked to be the same at Southampton too.  Always round the ref moaning and asking for cards, timewasting, throwing themselves on the floor.  Fuck em.


----------



## grogwilton (Apr 18, 2012)

Have to laugh at the sour grapes from starfish and tommers on this. We were lucky to beat Brighton, fair enough, but we've been struggling to dominate games like we did before the Leeds/Warnock combo hospitalised our midfield, so we've had to do smash and grabs against the likes of Brighton.

As for beating West Ham. We've beaten you 3:0 at home and 4:2 at Upton Park. Timewasting and niggling?  We're the better fucking team. You've got a collection of highly paid mercenaries and a shit manager who doesn't know how to put out an attacking side or win games.


----------



## starfish (Apr 18, 2012)

Its not sour grapes, we were just agreeing that your team is filled with horrible, niggly, moaning twats. At the Amex, Roberts & Harte were either on their arses on in the ref & linesmans face & Hunt wasnt much better. And yes, you were lucky to bet us


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2012)

Three more measly points and we're back in the playoffs yet again.


----------



## grogwilton (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't remember that myself, the only person who's said that is Warnock (to distract as usual from his own failure), and our players were right to be around the ref, Warnock has trained a team of thugs, and by his own admission his side should have had another man sent off and have gone down to 9 men.

Niggly? As in we break up your play away from home? Happy to admit to that! 
Horrible? Look at this bunch of bastards, taking time out from their promotion celebrations to pick up a team mate from the hospital:http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17758540#asset
Moaning? Not sure how you can tell that from the stands.

As a rule we've been praised by away managers for our positive attacking football- the saints game was a good example. A draw would have been a good result. At 1:1 we could have sat back, niggled, time wasted, or brought on a defender. Instead Brian brings on a striker Le Fondre to win the game.

Which is why we beat West Ham 3:0 and 4:2 respectively.

PS: Look at these lovely Hammers: http://thegamesgonecrazy.blogspot.co.uk/2011/12/did-readings-kebe-get-what-he-deserved.html

Add to that the fact that Nolan swore at the away end after West Hams second goal at home to Reading, the child.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 18, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Well done Reading, I guess.


 
Not been following this properly, Reading have taken me by surprise until embarassingly recently. 15 wins out of 17 games is pretty bloody impressive, they were nowhere (as I recall?) 4 months ago!

I'm an Oxford fan, so have no love of Reading at all, but you can't argue with form like that.


----------



## tommers (Apr 20, 2012)

grogwilton said:


> Niggly? As in we break up your play away from home? Happy to admit to that!
> Horrible? Look at this bunch of bastards, taking time out from their promotion celebrations to pick up a team mate from the hospital:http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17758540#asset
> Moaning? Not sure how you can tell that from the stands.


 
All I said was that you're a bunch of moaning, niggly, timewasting, injury faking, imaginary card waving, ref-intimidating, play-acting, elbowing nasty little cunts.

Being a bunch of moaning, niggly, timewasting, injury faking, imaginary card waving, ref-intimidating, play-acting, elbowing nasty little cunts isn't necessarily a bad thing.  Embrace it!  Take it as a positive!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 20, 2012)

grogwilton said:


> Don't remember that myself, the only person who's said that is Warnock (to distract as usual from his own failure), and our players were right to be around the ref, Warnock has trained a team of thugs, and by his own admission his side should have had another man sent off and have gone down to 9 men.
> 
> Niggly? As in we break up your play away from home? Happy to admit to that!
> Horrible? Look at this bunch of bastards, taking time out from their promotion celebrations to pick up a team mate from the hospital:http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17758540#asset
> ...


 
I didn't see anything of them picking a mate up from hospiatl, just a load of guys spraying champagne around!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## starfish (Apr 22, 2012)

grogwilton said:


> *Moaning? Not sure how you can tell that from the stands.*


 
I was in the front row 

Another draw & another game we should have one.


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2012)

So... last day of the season it is.  Can't really complain - we're responsible for not beating teams we should have. If the likely happens and soton beat Coventry then good luck to them.  They play nice football.  We would have romped the league if we'd had Ricky Lambert though.

It'll be exciting anyway, for at least ten mins.  I'd prefer to be here again next year, but I think we'd have about half the players - so that kind of makes it important.   I've enjoyed this season so much more than the past 3.  The Prem is fucking depressing


----------



## Balbi (Apr 24, 2012)

Lambert's a good goalscorer, but his strength is being big and tall. The amount of times Soton go HOOOOF to him, and then play off it - certainly doesn't warrant their rep for good football. I hope Cov do them and WHU go up, but it'd be hilarious if Scum go and then get hammered week in week out. They're not like Norwich or Swansea.


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm more than happy to bow down to your superior prejudices on this one Balbi. Scores a lot of goals though, don't he?  And big and strong sounds like exactly what allardyce wants.

He'll be off in the summer anyway.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 24, 2012)

tommers said:


> So... last day of the season it is. Can't really complain - we're responsible for not beating teams we should have. If the likely happens and soton beat Coventry then good luck to them. They play nice football. We would have romped the league if we'd had Ricky Lambert though.
> 
> It'll be exciting anyway, for at least ten mins. I'd prefer to be here again next year, but I think we'd have about half the players - so that kind of makes it important. I've enjoyed this season so much more than the past 3. The Prem is fucking depressing


 
I agree with your final sentiment, Cardiff may have failed to get into the EPL but the last few years have been amazing, I'd rather we stayed where we were and challenged every season than went up and got whacked every week.


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2012)

It's so boring in there for clubs like us.  Yeah, you might occasionally beat one of the big clubs but 90% of the time you get beat and you end up discounting a third of the games because you never get anything out of them.  It's dull, unequal and style over substance.  In this division it's properly exciting.  Even as one of the bigger clubs you approach each game knowing you can get beaten by any team here.  I love it.

The sooner they all piss off into their European Super League the better, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2012)

bollocks. the worst possible scenarion for me personally. Cardiff v West Ham in play off semi final!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2012)

Well done to Cardiff, the only team to get through the entire championship season withiout a single player sent off! that is some achievement.


----------



## philx (Apr 28, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Lambert's a good goalscorer, but his strength is being big and tall. The amount of times Soton go HOOOOF to him, and then play off it - certainly doesn't warrant their rep for good football. I hope Cov do them and WHU go up, but it'd be hilarious if Scum go and then get hammered week in week out. They're not like Norwich or Swansea.


Blimey another bitter and twisted Portsmyth fan in total denial. You have cheated your way to success and now its coming back to bite you. I understand why you are so angry but to call us a hoofball team is blinkered beyond belief.
Anyway the natural order has been restored.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 29, 2012)

I hope Southampton are going to issue 3 years banning orders to all those that invaded the pitch at the end of the game today!


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2012)

86 points enough to go up 4 out of the last 5 years.  Typical.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 29, 2012)

Scum are in the premier league, the wisest thing to do is stand well back - that's what we're doing.


----------



## starfish (Apr 29, 2012)

10th. Had a shocking last month but overall not a bad season.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Apr 30, 2012)

So we are in the play offs for third straight year. I don't want to be in the PL for reasons which Tommers and 1927 have outlined above. But I want us to win promotion.

Late BH afternoon in and around the away end at Upton Park should be interesting.


----------

